# Which food is best for Goldens?



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi and Welcome! You'll find many different answers here. I use Purina Pro Plan, several others do as well. Ike has done very well on it. He is a bit finicky at times and I've mixed it with Purina One on occasion to give him a change. I'd love to see pics of your duo.


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

HI and Welcome!! We had our Golden on Iams for most of her life.... We talked some friends who had there dog on Purina One. So we switched over... with in 2 weeks her coat was healthyer and softer... she had more energy even her breath was better... we are getting a puppy this weekend, ( Yaaaa! ) and we are going to put her on Purina One right away... I wish I had dont it sooner with Sammy.

Good Luck!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

I feed 
Eagle Pack Holistic http://www.eaglepack.com/
Canidae http://www.canidae.com/
Nature's Variety http://www.naturesvariety.com/

_I LOVE MY VET BUT DO NOT FEED WHAT THEY RECOMMEND. THEY ARE NOT NUTRITIONISTS. NEITHER AM I BUT I CAN ONLY CONCLUDE THAT BY-PRODUCTS, NON SPECIFIED FATS, SWEETENERS, ARTIFICIAL PRESERVATIVES SUCH AS BHA/BHT, ETC ETC ARE NO GOOD, AND ESPECIALLY FOR A PUP WHOSE IMMUNE SYSTEM IS NOT FULLY DEVELOPPED. THERE ARE LOTS OF DECENT FOODS OUT THERE BUT EVEN MORE NOT SO DECENT ONES. THE PET FOOD INDUSTRY IS A TRICKY BUSINESS $ . THERE IS LOTS OF GREAT INFO ON THE FORUM, HOPE YOU HAVE THE TIME TO GO THROUGH IT . HERE'S JUST ONE OF MANY INTERESTING LINKS ON INGREDIENTS._
http://www.feedmypet.com/dog-food-comparison.html


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Every dog is diffrent therefore what may agree with one will not the other. There are some very good quality dog foods out there. You just have to find what your dogs to well on. Generally I keep my puppies in puppy food until 18 weeks of age then switch over to adult or an All Life Stages food. Some good brands are Canidae, Wellness, Innova, Taste of the Wild (grain free and lower in protein then most grain free foods which are super high), and the Chicken Soup foods. Good luck.


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

Yup, there are lots of food threads. Try the search button at the top of the forum cos I know there have been several "whats the best food for my pup" threads recently. You might find more information.

I personally feed Canidae because I feel you get the best bang for your buck. Its priced in my area about the same as Iams or Science Diet but made with much better ingredients. The only problem is you can only find it in some feed stores. Im thinking about trying some Purina Pro Plan though. Alot of the breeders/show folks swear by it and my dogs seemed to like the taste better..


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Pro Plan is used on many many show/working dogs and many reputable Breeders. In my area it is super expensive but I am in Canada.


----------



## ESTENE TROLLOPE (May 12, 2008)

Hi There.We have changed from Hills science diet to the Propac holistic food and what a difference !I am very happy .Estene Trollope ,South Africa


----------



## goblue (May 29, 2008)

Thanks to all that have replied so far. Canidae is expensive here and hard to find. 2 stores in a 30 mile radius. I was considering that till I realized how hard it was to get. Then I thought I'd try Pro Plan or Eukanuba but Pro Plan seems to keep showing up. I just want what's best for their overall health, coat and joints.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Do a google search for "dog food reviews". Also Whole Dog Journal reviews food and rates them.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

if you find a food like canidae hard to find, you might use petfooddirect.com and get it delived to your door.

try dogfoodanalysis.com for ratings of many foods!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I just got dog food the other night. I spent $79 on 12 cans of food, a 30# bag on Innova and a box of biscuits and a bone. I usually swith between Canidae and Innova but I really can't afford it anymore. I think I'm going to have to stick with Canidae.


----------

